# Να' σαι καλα



## Cosmas1

Hello,

I have noticed that the expression "Να' σαι καλα" is frequently used in Greece at the end of a conversation or in a store at the end of a transaction the store clerk might say "Nα' σαι καλα" as you walk away. It sounds a little like the way we use "God Bless" in English. Are there any other expressions that serve a similar expression in Greek?  Sometimes I get tired of saying "Να' σαι καλα" all the time.

Thank you.


----------



## elineo

To be exact, this expression is an answer to another person's wish or "thank you". It's not the same as "goodbye" or "God bless you". However, sometimes it is used this way. I'm sure you know the typical greek "bye" or "see you" e.g. Γεια, Γειά χαρά, τα λέμε etc These cannot substitute the  "να'σαι καλά". Of course there is always the "Ευχαριστώ" instead.


----------



## GreekNative

Hi Cosmas,

to my understanding, "νά'σαι καλά" is usually used as a reply to "Thank you". Instead you may use the very simple "παρακαλώ" (you're welcome).


----------



## Cosmas1

What happens if you want to say something more dramatic than "Να' σαι καλα" after they say "thank you"?


----------



## GreekNative

How do you mean dramatic? 'Cause "νά'σαι καλά" can be sentimental enough.


----------



## Cosmas1

If "Να 'σαι καλα" is used by shopkeepers to thank their customers, then what would we say to a doctor who has just saved someone's life? 

Thanks.


----------



## GreekNative

Well, I would be a tiny bit surprised if a shopkeeper told me "νά'σαι καλά"; it's a bit personal and a little bit sentimental, too. But yes, it could happen. 

Now, if a doctor has just saved someone's life, I would say "Σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ. Να είστε πάντα καλά". Adding (and stressing on) the word "πάντα" would give a more sentimental touch and would show the heartfelt appreciation and gratitude. And the phrase would mean like "We (the family) would like to thank you very much. God bless you".


----------



## Cosmas1

I see your point. I came up with the following and wonder what you think:
 
Κύριε Ιωάννη (/Γιατρέ), ενώ όλοι  μας λέγανε ότι δεν θα τα βγάλει πέρα, εσείς τον σώσατε.  Σας οφείλουμε μεγάλη ευγνωμοσύνη.  Ελπίζω ότι θα έρθετε από το σπίτι μας για να τα πούμε και από κοντά. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## GreekNative

Hmmm. Very good Greek, to begin with. Here's some remarks, to polish it:

First of all, you can't say Κύριε Ιωάννη, since Ιωάννης is a first name. If he's a doctor, you just say "Γιατρέ"΄It would be the most appropriate way to call him. Unless you mean (κύριε) Ιωάννου, which is a last name and would be the second best way to call him.

For the rest, your phrase is totally correct, but in the end is turns a little bit too rigid for spoken language. All the way through "ευγνωμοσύνη" is perfectly fine. The last phrase had better read "Κάποια στιγμή που θα μπορείτε, θα ήταν χαρά μας να έρθετε από το σπίτι, να τα πούμε κι από κοντά". 

And there you have a very natural way to convey the meaning and the nuances of your phrase, in a totally Greek context.


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you. I appreciate the clarification.


----------

